# Lux remote



## Buckintn

Is there a way to purchase a Lux remote?


----------



## dianebrat

Only with a new unit at this time, it will eventually show up as an accessory, don't worry.


----------



## southerndoc

It's only with the OTA Edge, correct? I didn't receive one with my cable Edge.


----------



## Mikeguy

geekmedic said:


> It's only with the OTA Edge, correct? I didn't receive one with my cable Edge.


As of now (or, better said, when I checked a little bit ago), yep.


----------



## Wigohwt

Buckintn said:


> Is there a way to purchase a Lux remote?


Technically yes, buy an OTA, then sell the OTA with the Cable Edge Remote.

Seriously though, the Lux remote is new and maybe TiVo doesn't have enough manufacturing capability yet, but in time...


----------



## Mikeguy

Bring back the Slide Pro remote, dangnabbit, updated through the Edge/TE4/VOX platforms and with a row of user-customizable learning buttons!!! Why TiVo refuses to make money is beyond me. 

(OK, I'll now shut up.)


----------



## mpf541

Because they moved overseas and money goes a lot farther there.


----------



## weaknees

The LUX remote is now available at Amazon and at least one other authorized retailer that I'm aware of. 

tivo lux remote - Google Search
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081J3GDXH


----------



## Bobby-Tivo

weaknees said:


> The LUX remote is now available at Amazon and at least one other authorized retailer that I'm aware of.
> 
> tivo lux remote - Google Search
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081J3GDXH


$50? Ehh, no thanks, I'll stick with what came with it. If it was an updated Slide Pro on the other hand... I'd jump right on it!


----------



## ajwees41

weaknees said:


> The LUX remote is now available at Amazon and at least one other authorized retailer that I'm aware of.
> 
> tivo lux remote - Google Search
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B081J3GDXH


no mention of needing a dongle for Roamio's looks like Roamio Pro or plus or bolt/ edge needed will not work on Roamio Basic

Not even on weaknees site, but sold by weaknees


----------



## southerndoc

I ordered through Amazon and received my 2 Lux remotes today. They came from Weaknees.


----------



## ajwees41

geekmedic said:


> I ordered through Amazon and received my 2 Lux remotes today. They came from Weaknees.


| TiVo

Looks like no dongle so Roamio Pro/Plus Bolt/Bolt Plus Edge no Basic Roamio support


----------



## tarheelblue32

ajwees41 said:


> | TiVo
> 
> Looks like no dongle so Roamio Pro/Plus Bolt/Bolt Plus Edge no Basic Roamio support


The 4-tuner Roamios use the same remotes as the Plus/Pro, so I don't know why there would be any difference.


----------



## Counselor Culp

It's now on TiVo site for $55


----------



## ajwees41

tarheelblue32 said:


> The 4-tuner Roamios use the same remotes as the Plus/Pro, so I don't know why there would be any difference.


the vox/lux remotes need bluetooth for voice TiVo Roamio DVRs (Pro, Plus and OTA) and TiVo Mini when combined with Bluetooth® dongle

| TiVo


----------



## southerndoc

Had a weird issue with one of my Lux remotes (the one connected to my Edge; have another Lux remote for a Vox Mini).

Previously paired it with the TiVo Edge without difficulty. Was working fine for 48 hours. Wife texted me this morning that it would control TV, but would not control TiVo. Got home to find it in IR mode. Couldn't switch modes with instructions provided on TiVo's pairing page (which later found were incorrect -- basically said TiVo+TV Power switches modes, but a Google search said it was TiVo+green D buttons).

Finally had to do a factory reset (TiVo+TV Power, thumbs down three times, enter) and then repair the remote.

@TiVo_Ted Have you guys seen any issues with the Lux remotes like this? Not sure if it was a fluke, somehow it got into IR mode by someone accidentally doing something to the remote, or if there is an issue with the remote.


----------



## southerndoc

Same thing happened again. This time I'm unable to pair it. Wouldn't control the TV, was in IR mode, wouldn't pair again with the Edge after I reset the remote. Finally gave up on it.

@TiVo_Ted Do you want the remote back for analysis?


----------



## marcv

southerndoc said:


> Same thing happened again. This time I'm unable to pair it. Wouldn't control the TV, was in IR mode, wouldn't pair again with the Edge after I reset the remote. Finally gave up on it.
> 
> @TiVo_Ted Do you want the remote back for analysis?


Same problem with brand new edge. rebooted the edge. lost remote Lux pairing. Tried every trick and reset in the book to repair. refuses to do it. gave up. sending remote and edge back to tivo. done.


----------



## JxxAxxY

Had to reset my edge and vox mini back to how you would get it from the factory, after you upgrade the software to latest version. Once that happened I was able to pair the lux remote to each device. Prior to the reset/delete every thing on each box I couldn't get mine to pair either, even after it had worked prior. It seems to get messed up during the upgrade process for some reason.


----------



## southerndoc

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.

We recommend that you put the TiVo LUX remote into IR mode for now as we are currently having na issue with pairing it with RF on TiVo. To switch to IR mode, press and hold TiVo + Red C button for 5 seconds. You'll need to point the remote directly to the TiVo EDGE for it to work.

As for the case of it not working to control your TV power, volume & mute, we recommend that you try to use a different remote code that works.

How to Program a Remote to Control a TV/Stereo

Remote Control Programming Codes

The case number for your inquiry is *xxx*.

If you have any additional questions or need further assistance, please visit our support page at support.tivo.com or contact us.


----------



## JoeKustra

See: "Known Issues"


----------



## JxxAxxY

Well at least they acknowledge it.


----------



## JoeKustra

JxxAxxY said:


> Well at least they acknowledge it.


It has been removed from the list. Sorry.


----------

